# accelerator bullets



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if 30-30 accelerator bullets can be fired through a regular 30-30. Or 30-06 accelerator through a regular 30-06????
-thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes they are for normal guns, but I wouldn't if I was you. I heard nothing but bad about those bullets.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ccelerator


----------

